# Does BTX Loader Support Normal Linux?



## Ajay (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 10.3 running on an appliance.
I have a Linux image(Windriver Linux) kept @ another partition.
Is it possible to load Windriver Linux using BTX Loader?

Ajay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2017)

No, it specifically looks for loader(8). The boot0cfg(8) bootmanager however might be able to boot it.


----------

